# Taking a chance on some known issues...



## MrZ2u (Jan 30, 2015)

So the blade alignment issue does not appear present on mine…unless there is something I am missing. Anyone out there with that particular problem have any tips on how to induce it to show up?


----------



## fuzzface (Apr 12, 2013)

Damned acronyms are driving me crazy. I'll bite. What is SWMBO ??


----------



## Book (Feb 2, 2015)

So, which coupon did you use?


----------



## MrZ2u (Jan 30, 2015)

> Damned acronyms are driving me crazy. I ll bite. What is SWMBO ??
> 
> - fuzzface


She Who Must Be Obeyed 



> So, which coupon did you use? I fully realize I got lucky on this. I would never really expect this as any sort of normal behavior. Still, never hurts to ask
> 
> - Book


20% off any one item, online and just showed my phone.


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

There's 2 alignment problems that have plagued the 4512

The more obvious one is a shifting issue. When you raise the blade, it tends to shift away from the miter slot (or towards, I can't remember exactly what mine did), about 1/8 of an inch or so. If you remember to back it down it goes back into alignment, but it's a pain to have to remember all the time. Mine didn't shift evenly from front to back so, so that was a bigger issue.

As far as the actual alignment issue, these saws have a tendency to shift themselves out of alignment with the miter slot. You could measure the parallelism with a combination square and shims, but it's much better to do it with a dial indicator. A good number to look for is +/- 0.003 between front and back. Mine came about 0.008, and I managed to get it to +/- 0.001, but unfortunately it didn't last. No matter how much I tried to crank down the trunnion bolts, it always settled back between 0.010 - 0.012. I'm of the opinion that process variation is a large culprit to the alignment issue, in addition to this trunnion design having a tendency to settle back into a certain spot. It kind of explains why this issue seems to be hit and miss as well as why adjusting the trunnions doesn't seem to fix the problem permanently.

The Grizzly 715 has the exact same trunnion design and you see far fewer incidents of alignment issues with those saws. I'd have to imagine that Grizzly QC is a lot stricter than Ridgid's.

Hopefully yours doesn't exhibit any of these issues.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

First:

I had trouble getting the fence parts to be straight, Ridgid sent me replacements that were better, I ended up sanding the spot where they met, so the fence would cross it.

Second:
Ripping was very hard, I thought it was my thin kerf blade, so I full kerf Freud ripping blade. It was a little better, but I still had to push and it made a rubbing noise and burned my oak pretty badly. I even tripped the breaker a few times. I could adjust the blade, but raising or lowering it made it shift.

Third:
The fence moves when tightening the lever, if I leaned on it a few inches up the fence it was reduced.

I decided I will never have a saw with a two part fence or 2 point attachment, so when I got my sawstop I got the 36 inch T glide.

It never burns or trips the breaker even with the same white oak.

*Ranting Rich will be a long soon to give his opinion, I bet.*


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Damned acronyms are driving me crazy.  I ll bite. What is SWMBO ??
> 
> - fuzzface


That's not an acronym, just initials. You have to be able to pronounce it as a word for it to be an acronym.

SCUBA can be pronounced, FBI can't be, so it is sounded out.


----------



## MrZ2u (Jan 30, 2015)

> Damned acronyms are driving me crazy. I ll bite. What is SWMBO ??
> 
> - fuzzface
> 
> ...


Well technically this one kind of is an acronym. Swim Beau 

...its a peeve of mine as well though. Not as bad as premise vs premises


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Damned acronyms are driving me crazy. I ll bite. What is SWMBO ??
> 
> - fuzzface
> 
> ...


How about Peruse? It meant study, but so many people misunderstood, that now it has both to skim and study as meanings! Or the pronunciation of Forte?


----------



## MrZ2u (Jan 30, 2015)

yeah, lets not get this started  !


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

Hello, and welcome to ridgid saw owners anonymous. lol.
I have had this saw for about 1 1/2 years, and am happy with it. I have had some alignment
issues, but they were all resolved with adjustments. Most everything on this saw is adjustable, and mine 
was not at all straight out of box. Be patient, read and understand all the things that can be fine tuned and I think you will be happy. Remember that its not a big commercial saw, and that at times you have to be easy with what you ask of it. It will make every cut a commercial saw stop will do. Just not as fast. Don't force it.

RobS888, someday I hope to afford that saw stop. I have access to a shop that has them. I think they are the best.
I still consider myself to be new to woodworking, and had the help of pros to fine tune my ridgid saw.


----------



## Garbanzolasvegas (Jan 15, 2015)

I don't know about ranting rich but Garbanzo Las Vegas will chime in. I got tired of trying to ZERO my Rip fence on this monster after I stripped two of four square nuts used in the 2 part fence. This fence is very complicated it's like an aircraft. Yaw pitch and roll, with only rude adjustents Lie trying to sad just a microscope with a sledgehammer. Many different settings and with such a poor mechanically engineered tool it's a nightmare.

I went out and got some steel stock to make new square nuts and new metric allen bolts I drilled and taped the new steel square nuts and went to work.

After two days I got a flat straight rip fence.

No one should have to do this. I mean WTF!!!!!

Also the way you set up the rip fence guides is very important. You have to do it perfectly A little to high your stock will ride up high on the Rip fence guide. To low and the fence to CLANK on the edge of the cast iron fence.

All the way around this tool is no better than the NASA shuttle program. A complete, utter and complete disaster!

Home Cheapo should pay YOU to take this out of their inventory.

DOnt walk away RUN AWAY as you set fire to the display


----------



## Garbanzolasvegas (Jan 15, 2015)

Rob.. They are dong amazing things with metal health these days. You might want to look into it. In my own humble opinion


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

Seems like a 5-star rating is being pretty generous to a saw that has not yet been taken out of the box.


----------



## MrZ2u (Jan 30, 2015)

> Seems like a 5-star rating is being pretty generous to a saw that has not yet been taken out of the box.
> 
> - Mark Davisson


...ever notice that little red "edit" button? Guessing not.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

MrZ2u: I have noticed it (and I've used it when appropriate).

Thanks for your question!


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Rob.. They are dong amazing things with metal health these days. You might want to look into it. In my own humble opinion
> 
> - Garbanzolasvegas


Metal health?

I'm pretty focused on wood working Rich, so I'll leave the metal health concerns to you.

Edit:

Besides not wanting me to point out your Nom de insult, why would you say that?


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

The R4512 has it's problems. However, once I got mine adjusted I haven't found anything I couldn't contend with. Maybe I lucked out. Feel free to peruse my projects, ALL built using the R4512.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> ...ever notice that little red "edit" button? Guessing not.
> 
> - MrZ2u


You posted a review before unboxing the saw … and gave it 5 stars. You don't feel a little silly about that? At least test for the alignment issue and build a couple projects.


----------



## MrZ2u (Jan 30, 2015)

> ...ever notice that little red "edit" button? Guessing not.
> 
> - MrZ2u
> 
> ...


Do you feel silly for adding nothing to the conversation other than condescension. Do YOU feel better about yourself attempting to chastise someone else's purely subjective opinions based on your gratuitous assumptions?

I have since unboxed, assembled and used the saw…and updated the original post. So no, I don't feel silly about giving this particular saw 5 stars.

For future reference perhaps you could share a list of items we must all check off in order that we may please you in sharing our opinions…or not.


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

> Do you feel silly for adding nothing to the conversation other than condescension. Do YOU feel better about yourself attempting to chastise someone else s purely subjective opinions based on your gratuitous assumptions?
> 
> I have since unboxed, assembled and used the saw…and updated the original post. So no, I don t feel silly about giving this particular saw 5 stars.
> 
> ...


Considering this particular saw has such a checkered past, is it really all that surprising that people are questioning a 5* review of a product that wasn't even taken out of the box at the time? Nobody is saying your opinion is invalid or doesn't matter, but at the same time it's not hard to see why someone might not take your review seriously.

I really do hope you enjoy your saw and it is trouble free for you though. If it is, I'm sure it'll serve you just fine. Just don't take criticisms so personally.


----------



## MrZ2u (Jan 30, 2015)

Meh. Dont assume I take them personally. To do that I would have to care what others think about such things and I simply do not. I do get irritated when people wade into conversations with nothing to add. That nonsense is what has clogged up the internet and will eventually make it useless. Everyone has an opinion but not all of them are worth anything. This includes mine. I use the same 'handle' where ever I am online…you will NEVER find me jumping in just to piss on what others have said without anything else to offer.

I shared this 'review' mostly to show how I was able to use the coupon. There is NOTHING I would be able to 'review' that hasn't been said or done already. This 'review' section is nothing but pure and subjective opinion. There are people who will not have their opinions changed and be forever grumpy when some one else has positive things to say about what was in their past experience negative. Some will rate this saw with zero stars and react with contempt if anyone dares to feel good about it in their presence. Unfortunately those kind of people also vote.

I feel that if you don't have anything constructive to add to it then simply stay out of the conversation. Notice I didn't say positive. Negativity can be constructive. Simply casting dispersion on another opinions without any substance to support is just stupid.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> There is NOTHING I would be able to review that hasn t been said or done already.
> - MrZ2u


Untrue. There are claims that Ridgid has fixed the alignment problems and many would be interested to know if that is true, and if those 'fixed' saws are reaching sales floors.


----------



## MrZ2u (Jan 30, 2015)

Well as I said already, in my edited review, mine seems fine out of the box with only the fence needing a slight adjustment.

I cannot comment beyond what I have experienced with this ONE saw that in fact Ridgid has fixed the issue for all.

I know mine was made after that magical date which has been suggested by some as an indication that the issues were worked out. I would NOT read that to mean they all have been fixed. I have not looked for that roman numeral II suggested by others.

In short…there are people who have given their saw negative reviews for all the usual reasons. There are people, like me, that have given positive reviews because they have had none of the expected issues.

HENCE the 5 Stars that seem to irritate some people.

I LOVE THE SAW. Cant really say it any better. I wish the throat place was thicker but that is not enough to make me remove a star because it just means have to go through a little more trouble making them myself or just spend the $30 to buy ones commercially available.

There…something negative.


----------



## Garbanzolasvegas (Jan 15, 2015)

> Seems like a 5-star rating is being pretty generous to a saw that has not yet been taken out of the box.
> 
> - Mark Davisson


Et to Bruti


----------



## Garbanzolasvegas (Jan 15, 2015)

> Well as I said already, in my edited review, mine seems fine out of the box with only the fence needing a slight adjustment.
> 
> I cannot comment beyond what I have experienced with this ONE saw that in fact Ridgid has fixed the issue for all.
> 
> ...


After you screw it together and get her running. Make sure you do some text cut and make sure everything is right. also I don't know about your albatross I mean R4512 but my Miter Gauge was so loose is was unusable. Had to get a INCRA. Which by the way does NOT line up at a perfect 90 degree INCRA setting Had to set it just off the INCRA 90 degree mark, which pisses me off to


----------



## MrZ2u (Jan 30, 2015)

She is all screwed together and running…seemingly fine…ONCE MORE FOR THE CHEAP SEATS…TIS ALL PUT TOGETHER AND HAS BEEN RUN THRU SOME PACES!!!

The gauge pretty good, not great but good. I did have to set 90 on it with the set screw but I expect to have to do that with the gimme guage. I would not have expected it with an Incra, not given what they get for those anyway!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> Well as I said already, in my edited review, mine seems fine
> - MrZ2u


Someone else posted a blog or review months back and their 4512 seemed fine until they actually checked and found out it had the alignment problem. You should check while raising and lowering the blade and while tilted. You might want to check soon while you can still return it.


----------



## Garbanzolasvegas (Jan 15, 2015)

IF your not careful a bad rip fence alignment could cause a bad kickback. make sure your fence is true or just the slightest off to the right…

Also if your wood has a burn mark on it or your saw kicks out dust from the top… i.e. in your face … your rip fence need alignment.

Be careful aligning the rip fence on the R4512 cause you can very easily strip out the little square nuts on the rip fence. I had to go and get some steel stock and drill and tap my own as no one has metric square nuts, I think they were 6-1s But they have held up to my punishment.

I beat the hell out of mine trying to get it true then come to find out the square I was using from Lowes WAS NOT SQUARE! Go figure


----------



## tblake1984 (Mar 12, 2015)

> There is NOTHING I would be able to review that hasn t been said or done already.
> - MrZ2u
> 
> Untrue. There are claims that Ridgid has fixed the alignment problems and many would be interested to know if that is true, and if those fixed saws are reaching sales floors.
> ...


Rick,

I just picked up one of these saws. I'll tell you that I am pretty confident these alignment issues are worked out for one big reason. To get the saw home, I was forced to take the top off the main unit (yes, I completely removed the motor, trunnions, gearing, and main housing) to get it down to a weight I could manage solo. Since this is a table-mounted trunnion setup, I fully expected that doing this would cause nightmares for tuning the thing after I reassembled it. However, it went back together beautifully and the blade was only .006" out of alignment before fine tuning. In fine tuning, I was able to get it down to .002" and have zero play side to side when I raise/lower the blade. Last night I cut about 50' of 1×3 oak for french cleats and checked the alignment again and it remained .002" even after beveling and changing the blade height. Now, as MrZ2u points out, it is certainly possible that there are some saws out there that still exhibit the issue… thats the point with reviews; they are just one guy's opinion with that particular machine. You have to read them in an aggregate context. I have been musing over this saw for the last two months and read every review possible and I can confidently say that a vast majority of them are extremely positive.

They also seem to have worked out the tolerances and QC on the fence system as mine went together quite easily with limited adjustment to get the rip fence square and smooth. I was anticipating buying a T2 fence system but now believe the stock one will work great for the foreseeable future. Is a two-piece fence ideal? Certainly not… but for this price point and the features that it comes with and the build quality, I have a hard time describing this saw as anything but a fantastic bargain even at the full list price of $529.99.

Honestly, the ONLY problem I have encountered with this saw (other than the difficulty of assembling it by myself - not really a criticism) is the stand. It seems that the support legs are out of even by 3/16". I have to stick a 3/16" shim under the front left leg to make it stable.

I may write my own review of this saw at some point but right now, I would give it 4.5 stars.


----------



## MrZ2u (Jan 30, 2015)

> Honestly, the ONLY problem I have encountered with this saw (other than the difficulty of assembling it by myself - not really a criticism) is the stand. It seems that the support legs are out of even by 3/16". I have to stick a 3/16" shim under the front left leg to make it stable.
> 
> - tblake1984


Yes, same here. I finally got it to settle in though…I think just from moving it around a lot lately.


----------



## Garbanzolasvegas (Jan 15, 2015)

Okay MrZ2u first off you need to run a MIC to make sure the Miter slot is parallel to the blade. Second make sure both miter slots are parallel to one another USING a Accurate mic. Also make sure the miter slots and straight! Mine are not.

When I finally tossed the Rigid miter gauge and got a Incra it is smooth as silk for the first 3rd of travel then binds up.

You will also find that after hours of getting the rip fence a perfect 90 degrees to the blade and the miter slot 2 or more of the square nuts used to fasten it down will be stripped.

Also if you buy any rip fence attachments such as board buddies or feather boards that the slots on top of the fence are slightly larger and deeper than the ones on the side of the fence. I have no idea why so your gunna have to jerry rig some new bolts.

Other that that, its a great saw

PS look forward to paying an additional $300 on replacement after mark wet parts to make it cut right.

That $900 grizzly is looking better now huh?


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> ...I just picked up one of these saws. I ll tell you that I am pretty confident these alignment issues are worked out…
> - tblake1984


It sounds like you have good reason to believe that your saw doesn't have the alignment issue, but that's really not sufficient data to believe that it's true of all them. It's only a sampling of 1. I'm still reading recent issues of the same alignment problems. I'd continue to proceed with caution, and would evaluate the saws on a case by case basis.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Knotscott has, once again, hit the nail on the head.


----------

